# The Rolling Pin . . .



## Kevin (Dec 23, 2015)

Weighing in at 250 pounds is the George Foreman of rolling pins . . . .

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 11


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 23, 2015)

Nicely done Kevin ! I can't imagine how the food flavor changes once that DIW touches it tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 23, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I can't imagine how the food flavor changes once that DIW touches it tho



None at all I assure you. Unless you boil the shavings to use as marinade or a tincture. It's been soaking in mineral oil plus other processes a couple of weeks. It's safe - this is my sister's gift and she rolls pie crusts which stand on their own with no filling. She will love it. You would too if you ever are lucky enough to sit in front of a slice of her heavenly pastries.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung (Dec 23, 2015)

Now _that_ is a rolling pin! Very nice, Kevin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2015)

Beautiful craftsmanship! Think we need to taste a pie to see if the rolling pin did its job, though. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 23, 2015)

Not only does no-one else own a DIW rolling pin - I love that you made the handles a comfortable and realistic size. If she rolls a lot of crusts she will really appreciate those handles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2015)

Awesome piece Kevin, she's going to flip!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 23, 2015)

Very nice! You're smart to get it out of your house. That might have found another purpose after your prank last month.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2015)

Saay....that's one hellofva rolling pin. I'd hate to whacked with that.
Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 24, 2015)

Roll'n...Roll'n .......Roll'n.......Raaaawhide,
As always super cool !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 24, 2015)

Rite nice pin and making one is harder than it looks. Anyone can turn beads and coves but making something strait for a foot or more takes a steady hand. Only one I ever made I turned perfectly round on my metal lathe, just engage the lead screw and sip coffee for a couple minutes

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 24, 2015)

Looks great and would work great for making lefse. I'm curious about the handles, how did you do them? Looks like some drilling and gluing. They look like they're nice and straight, must not be a shaky person. What did you finish it with? I'm sure your sister will be happy, as will those that get her treats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 24, 2015)

That's an awesome looking rolling pin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 24, 2015)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
That looks FANTASTIC!!!!!!! 
Your sister will be overjoyed to get such a beautiful pin. 
I will be looking forward to the tutorial for making these.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments guys. I uploaded the pics for the tutorial but most of the images uploaded in the wrong orientation. I've had this problem a while now. Trying to get it figured out.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 24, 2015)

Gorgeous! Looks like those handles took some engineering....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 24, 2015)

Cool! That's a heck of nice looking pin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Gorgeous! Looks like those handles took some engineering....



Not so difficult but it was quite time consuming and I kept tolerances tight so it would feel as high quality as it looks. Man that wood is just phenomenal - my wife said it feels as heavy as marble lol and as @SENC pointed out after my last prank on her I am glad I am giving it to my sister. But of course my wife has requested one too. I may tell her you and Joe harvested the last large DIW tree in the Sonora desert . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Not so difficult but it was quite time consuming and I kept tolerances tight so it would feel as high quality as it looks. Man that wood is just phenomenal - my wife said it feels as heavy as marble lol and as @SENC pointed out after my last prank on her I am glad I am giving it to my sister. But of course my wife has requested one too. I may tell her you and Joe harvested the last large DIW tree in the Sonora desert . . . . .


In light of your finger cutting prank I would consider balsa wood.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2015)

I forgot to give dimensions. The pin is a tad under 3" in diameter x 16.5" in length. Overall length is over 2.5 feel long. Weighs 5 pounds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 24, 2015)

@ kevin I think crocodile dundee would be proud of you. . It looks to be comfortable to use. Job well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2015)

She likes it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 25, 2015)

Well done Mr. @Kevin .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

